# Saint-Saens - String Quartet 2 op.153 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

The Second Quartet was composed in 1919. Although written on a relatively small scale (it only has three movements), it is a triumph of SQ writing and exhibits superb clarity of thematic material. Saint-Saëns' writing is sunny, playful and spritely for an octogenarian. The first movement, Allegro animato, begins in the form of an introductory fanfare. The main theme feels Mozartian in a more neo-classical style. The second movement, Molto adagio, supposedly has 'traces of North African melody and of harmonic motion that he almost certainly came across during his many trips to Algeria and Tunisia' according to one site but I personally don't hear this. The last movement, Andantino--Allegretto molto, is jolly and joyful with several short, scurrying fugues that signify to me that Saint-Saëns must have enjoyed writing this particular movement a great deal. I was not impressed by the Equinox quartet recording so they're the only recording that won't feature in my final round-up. Btw, no top pick for me at the moment as there are quite a few really impressive performances that have something I really like about them.

*Recommended

Viotti* - a tiny bit underplayed for me but it's a nice account. Needs more lilt and spring
*Ellipse* - (see Viotti comments above)
*Medici* - again the Medici are a little slow here but their playing is delightful in places and their accenting and phrasing are highly impressive.
*Joachim* - a little recessed and bass-shy in recorded sound but captures the clean textures admirably. Others may rate this higher.

*Heavily recommended 

Fine Arts* - lushly romantic reading in very nice sound. The 2nd movement is quite lovely and although the vibrato is a bit heavier than I'd like in places you can't fault the sheer beauty of the playing and their tone.
*Miami* - the sheer unexaggerated nature of this reading make it a highly attractive proposition. Phrasing is well-judged and there's judicious use of vibrato. Less nuanced than others but that's also a bonus.
*Sarastro* - transparent and detailed with good control of the dynamic shifts essential to this quartet. A new ensemble to me but an immensely impressive first hear.
*Tchalik* - I really like the earthiness of this performance. There's a fresh-faced innocence to the Tchalik ensemble's playing that I can relate to easily.
*Milwidsky et al* - this 2011 Soundworks account (when award-winning young violinist Milwidsky was a mere 16 years of age) is highly enjoyable and her gorgeous tone is definitely the star of the show. Similar to the Fine Arts in style and scope.


----------

